

Wikipedia Clickstream Data Release - ewulczyn
http://ewulczyn.github.io/Wikipedia_Clickstream_Getting_Started/

======
ewulczyn
The Wikipedia Clickstream dataset shows how people get to a Wikipedia article
and what articles they read next. It consists of counts for 22 million
(referer, article) pairs derived from 3.2 billion requests to English
Wikipedia collected during the month of February 2015. The Blog post describes
how the data was generated and gives a step-by-step guide to get your
explorations started!

